# 1971 Rear-end pinion Yoke help



## Baknaz (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi gang,
Just got my 1st GTO. 71 400 4spd car. I am trying to get it back to stock. Having a heck of a time finding a 10 bolt pinion yoke for it? Is this a rare part? I am assuming the existing yoke is stock but 2 of the corners that hold the strap bolts are crumbling. I am hoping to get some help form someone with experience. Maybe a part number or website or sometnig, Thanks for any help.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try these guys;

Randy's Ring & Pinion


----------



## Baknaz (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the Randy's idea. I called them and spoke to Bruce. Very informative. He did not have the 27 spline yoke for the 8.2. He referred me to Jim at JD RACE AND RESTORATION. Pontiac, Buick, Olds specialists. Jim knew exactly what i needed and he was very informative. He had the yoke in stock, NEW and USED. JD Race and Restoration Home Page Thanks for the help!


----------

